# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Vấn đề step và driver tb6560

## Quach Viet Hai

Em chào các bác!
Các bác cho em hỏi, e có step loại size 57 dòng 3A 2 phase và driver tb6560
Em nối như hình vẽ nhưng trong quá trình chạy nó chạy nặng trịch, cà giựt rồi có lúc đứng... kiểu như nó chạy ko nổi mà cũng rán chạy cho bọn em mừng hay sao đó.  :Smile: 
Em nối như vậy theo các bác đúng chưa? hay là em sai ở phần cài thông số trong mach3.
Em cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm câu hỏi của em.  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Tải của bác là bao nhiêu kg, qua hệ thống cơ như thế nào? Con step đó ký hiệu là gì? Bác đang dùng nguồn bao nhiêu vol, ampere?

----------

Quach Viet Hai

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> Tải của bác là bao nhiêu kg, qua hệ thống cơ như thế nào? Con step đó ký hiệu là gì? Bác đang dùng nguồn bao nhiêu vol, ampere?


em chạy không tải á bác nên chưa qua hệ thống gì hết ak, mới test thôi ak
step loại 4 dây 2 phase 3A size 57 ngắn ak, cả 3 con đều bị như nhau ak
nguồn mình dùng 24,12,0,-12V.... công suất tới 1000w, quy ra thì cũng được 30A.
cách đấu dây như thế đúng chưa bác nhỉ?

----------


## th11

bác chủ lấy đồng hồ VOM đo xem A với A+ của motor có thông nhau ko, em sợ lộn pha nhé

còn những thứ như soft và tín hiệu vào thì em chưa nói tới

----------

Quach Viet Hai

----------


## Quach Viet Hai

> bác chủ lấy đồng hồ VOM đo xem A với A+ của motor có thông nhau ko, em sợ lộn pha nhé
> 
> còn những thứ như soft và tín hiệu vào thì em chưa nói tới


em chỉnh hết rồi bác, đấu dây lại, chỉnh thông số các kiểu mà cũng như vậy ak bác... step size 57 ngắn 3A 2 phase, driver tb6560 và phần cài thông số step per thì nên có những thông số như thế nào là hợp lý bác nhỉ?
em sợ là driver bị chết, nếu mà bị chết thì ko chạy lun, đằng này nó chạy cà giựt ak, nặng trịch, nóng lên nữa ak. chạy chậm như rùa rồi lại đứng ak.
bác giúp em cho em chổ này với.  :Frown:

----------


## Gamo

Ông ở Xì Gòn thì tha qua tui, tui chỉ cho

----------


## nnk

step quay rồi đứng như thế nào ? có quay tron vòng không hay lúc lắc rồi đứng, bạn đang sử dụng cái gì điều khiển cho step nó quay ? gia tốc set ra sao ? lúc step đứng thì có âm thanh gì hay không ( kêu e e e chẳng hạn ) ?

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Đấu sai dây step hoặc một dây tiếp xúc ko tốt 
Step của hãng nào thì tra catalog mag tìm A+ A-..... chứ

----------


## solero

Vác đồng hồ đo cho nhanh. mà chả cần đồng hồ. Chập 2 dây với nhau rồi quay cốt, thấy bị nặng cốt khực khực thì đó là 2 dây của 1 pha. 2 dây còn lại của pha kia. Dây nào cũng bị vậy thì bị chập cuộn dây rồi vứt cha nó motor đi.

----------

